# Derniere version de Mac OS X Lion, sur PC



## lifeperfect (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comme dit dans le titre, je possède un PC sous Windows 7, d'un peu plus d'un an, Acer Aspire X3812
8Go de RAM, Disque dur de 1 Téra, Lecteur/Graveur DVD, Processeur Intel Core 2 Quad, clavier et souris PS/2, Carte Graphique Nvidia GeForce GT 220

et j'aurais donc voulu savoir si mon ordinateur serait compatible avec mac os x lion, la derniere version, et si elle prenait en charge les claviers souris ps/2 étant donné que c'est une version récente?

Par avance merci


----------



## Larme (19 Novembre 2011)

Regarde du côté du _Hackintosh_&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Oui, oui, c'est dans "La cave du Mac" que ça se passe. On y va, on y va&#8230; *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Oui sur votre base sa seras assez puissant le soucis est surtout d'être compatible sur le pilote AHCI par exemple

Carte sons/wifi et j'en passe

Normalement dans le sommaire au moment de l'installation on peut choisir les pilotes que l'on veut dégager etc ...

Sur les processeurs Athlon de préférence on fait cela on choisis ce que l'on vire etc 

Mais bon un jour ou l'autre c'est plus ou moins bancale 

Cordialement


----------

